# Nvidia Physx FAQ by PC Games Hardware



## PCGH_Carsten (21. Januar 2009)

*Die PC Games Hardware Physx-FAQ*

Alle Fragen rund um das Thema "Physx" sollen in diesem Thread gesammelt und wenn möglich, auch beantwortet werden, da sich auch die Anzahl der Leserbriefe an die Redaktion zu diesem Thema mehren. _Bitte schreibt eure Fragen und Anmerkungen in den Thread, damit wir das Thema praxisrelevant erweitern und eventuelle Fehler ausbessern können!_

*Vorgeschichte:*
Anfang 2008 kaufte Nvidia Physx-Erfinder und -Vermarkter Ageia auf und stellt die Produktion der dedizierten Physx-Karten ein. Die Physx-API (vormals auch als Novodex-Engine bekannt) wurde auf Nvidias GP-GPU-Schnittstelle CUDA portiert und für die Berechnung über die GPU zugänglich gemacht. Physx ist nach wie vor eine Cross-Plattform-API, die nicht nur für Windows-PCs sondern auch für diverse Konsolen wie Xbox 360 und Playstation 3 verfügbar ist. Entwickler haben die Wahl, ob Sie GPU-beschleunigte Physik nutzen wollen oder nicht.​


*Frage:*
Welche Grafikkarten unterstützten GPU-Physx?
*Antwort:*
Derzeit unterstützen alle Geforce 8-,  9-, GT1xx- und GT2xx-Grafikkarten mit mindestens 256 eigenem Videospeicher offiziell Physx.​

*Frage:*
Welche Treiber brauche ich für GPU-Physx?
*Antwort:*
Generell sollten Sie die aktuellen Geforce-Treiber nutzen. Physx wird offiziell seit dem 177er-Treiberrelease über die integrierte Nvidia-Physx-Systemsoftware unterstützt.​

*Frage:*
Wo bekomme ich die aktuelle Nvidia-Physx-Systemsoftware?
*Antwort:*
Als Community-Mitglied der PC Games Hardware entweder direkt bei uns oder natürlich von der Nvidia-Webseite:
• Nvidia PhysX System Software: zum Download
• NVIDIA PhysX System Software 9.09.0010 WHQL
• NVIDIA PhysX System Software 9.09.0203 WHQL
• NVIDIA PhysX System Software 9.09.0428 WHQL​

*Frage:*
Wie kann ich GPU-Physik manuell beeinflussen, bzw. an- und abschalten?
*Antwort:*
In den aktuellen Geforce-Treibern der 181-er-Reihe gibt es im Nvidia-Control-Panel einen Schalter, mit dem die Nutzung der GPU für Physx aktiviert und deaktiviert werden kann.​

*Frage:*
Brauche ich unbedingt eine der genannten Geforce-Karten, um ein Spiel mit Physx spielen zu können?
*Antwort:*
Zurzeit: Nein. Physx nutzt die GPU-Beschleunigung optional, findet die API keine unterstützte GPU, berechnet die CPU die Physikeffekte. In einzelnen Fällen kann dies jedoch dazu führen, dass weniger Physikeffekte dargestellt werden, da die CPU überfordert ist, Physik zusätzlich zu ihren sonstigen Aufgaben während des Spiels zu berechnen. Einige Techdemos setzen jedoch Physx-Hardware voraus.​

*Frage:*
Welche Spiele unterstützen eigentlich Physx?
*Antwort:*
Eine komplette Liste finden Sie direkt bei Nvidia:
• PhysX Spieleliste
Darin sind allerdings Spiele aller Plattformen aufgeführt, egal ob sie GPU-Physx nutzen, oder nicht.
Eine weitere Liste findet ihr direkt bei Mütterchen Russland:
• Projects using PhysX SDK
In dieser Liste wird per Legendenschlüssel auch der Status der GPU-Beschleunigung angedeutet.​

*Frage:*
Kann ich eine separate Geforce-Grafikkarte zur Physikbeschleunigung einsetzen?
*Antwort:*
Ja, dabei muss es sich natürlich um eine unterstützte Geforce-Karte (s.o.) handeln. Eine solche Kombination ist darüber hinaus nicht zwingend auf SLI angewiesen, funktioiniert also prinzipiell auf allen Mainboards mit Steckplätzen für zwei Grafikkarten. Eine normale SLI-Kombination ist transparent für Physx, kann also direkt genutzt werden. SLI kann jedoch auch deaktiviert und eine der GPUs separat für Physx abgestellt werden.​

*Frage:*
Kann ich eine separate Geforce-Grafikkarte zur Physikbeschleunigung und eine andere, bsw. eine Radeon-Grafikkarte für die 3D-Darstellung einsetzen?
*Antwort:*
Diese Kombination wird zum einen nicht offiziell unterstützt und zum anderen erlaubt zumindest Windows Vista nur einen Grafikkartentreiber, sodass Sie Radeon- und Geforce-Karten höchstens unter XP "mixen" können. Aber auch dort sieht es derzeit nicht so aus, als würde es funktionieren.​
*Frage:* (27.01.2009)
Brauche ich ein spezielles Mainboard mit SLI-Unterstützung, wenn ich zwei Geforce-Karten nutze - eine davon ausschließlich für Physikbeschleunigung?
*Antwort:*
Nein, die Physx-Unterstützung läuft über CUDA und ist damit von SLI unabhängig. Eine zweite Geforce-Karte für Physx funktioniert in jedem Board mit zwei PEG-Steckplätzen.​

*Frage:* (27.01.2009)
Ich habe eine spezielle Physx-Karte mit Ageia-PPU. Kann ich die weiterhin nutzen?
*Antwort:*
Jein. Die aktuelle Systemsoftware 9.09.0010 lässt die Auswahl der Karte nicht mehr zu, da die Kontrollen komplett in das Nvidia-Treiberpanel verschoben wurden. _Update: Ist zuvor eine ältere Physx-Version, welche die Ageia-Software unterstützt, installiert, können neue Versionen "drüberinstalliert" werden. Näheres im Posting von THoR65 _.

 Die weiterhin verfügbare Version 8.09.04 WHQL kann jedoch die Physx-PPU ansprechen. Zuvor muss jedoch über Systemsteuerung/Software bzw. Systemsteuerung/Programme und Funktionen die aktuelle Physx-Software deinstalliert und die alte Version danach installiert werden. Beim aktuellen Physx-Vorzeigespiel Mirror's Edge klappte das im Test unter Vista x64 sehr gut.​


----------



## Phil_5 (21. Januar 2009)

Ich hätte da eine Frage:

Ich habe mal bei nVidia gelesen das man eine GPU dediziert als PhysX Karte verwenden kann (wenn 2 Grakas im System vorhanden sind). Funktioniert das auch tatsächlich und viel wichtiger ist es auch möglich Karten unterschiedlicher Serien für diesen Zweck zu kombinieren ? Sprich z.B. 8800GT als PhysX und z.B. eine 280GTX für 3D ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Januar 2009)

Phil_5 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da eine Frage:
> 
> Ich habe mal bei nVidia gelesen das man eine GPU dediziert als PhysX Karte verwenden kann (wenn 2 Grakas im System vorhanden sind). Funktioniert das auch tatsächlich und viel wichtiger ist es auch möglich Karten unterschiedlicher Serien für diesen Zweck zu kombinieren ? Sprich z.B. 8800GT als PhysX und z.B. eine 280GTX für 3D ?




ja das geht, man kann im treiber einstellen welche Karte die PhysX Berechnung übernimmt


----------



## Phil_5 (21. Januar 2009)

hast du das auch schon mal ausprobiert ? - Danke für die Info


----------



## Potman (21. Januar 2009)

Ich habs schonmal ausprobiert mit der 8800Ultra für 3D und ner 8600GTS für PhysX. Das Funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Januar 2009)

Phil_5 schrieb:


> hast du das auch schon mal ausprobiert ? - Danke für die Info




ja, und dazu gab es auch mal nen Guide in der PCGH print


----------



## Phil_5 (21. Januar 2009)

wunderbar danke für die Info - oh villeicht hab ich das dan doch bei PCGH gelesen und nich bei nVidia ...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (21. Januar 2009)

Phil_5 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da eine Frage:
> 
> Ich habe mal bei nVidia gelesen das man eine GPU dediziert als PhysX Karte verwenden kann (wenn 2 Grakas im System vorhanden sind).



Danke! Frage ist drin.


----------



## OctoCore (21. Januar 2009)

Dann gehört in die FAQ noch sowas rein wie:

Ich habe mir eine ATI/AMD HD4870 als Ersatz für meine alte nVidia 8600GTS gekauft. Kann ich die alte nVidia neben meiner ATI zur PhysX-Berechnung nutzen?


----------



## Sash (21. Januar 2009)

wie ich in einem anderen thread erzählte hab ich nun eine gtx285 und hatte gestern meine alte 8800gts g92 für physx abgestellt, was auch soweit klappte.. hab die aber wieder ausgebaut weil die alte mir irgendwie zu warm wurde. im idle um die 65-70°C obwohl die ja nix zu tun hat. lüftersteuerung lief laut gpu-z bei 37% und glaub um die 700 umdrehungen. meine neue gtx285 AMP! von zotac hingegen lief im 2d modus bei nur ca 45°C, 40% bzw 1700umdrehungen ca.. wenn das hier ein redakteur lesen sollte, kleine frage: ist die temp der 8800gts normal so hoch? 70°C im leerlauf? bzw nur knapp 700umdrehungen bei 37%? und, wäre nett wenn ihr mal zahlen posten könntet wieviel % oder fps mir das bei einem spiel wie mirrors edge oder so bringen würde, die karte wieder einzubauen..


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (21. Januar 2009)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Dann gehört in die FAQ noch sowas rein wie:



Jawoll!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Januar 2009)

Man könnte auch noch hin zu fügen die Frage ob man zwingend ein SLI Mainboard braucht oder ob das auch mit Crossfire (siehe intel chipsätze) geht und ob man eine SLI brücke braucht


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (21. Januar 2009)

Steht schon drin unter zwei Geforce-Karten:
"Eine solche Kombination ist darüber hinaus nicht zwingend auf SLI angewiesen, funktioiniert also prinzipiell auf allen Mainboards mit Steckplätzen für zwei Grafikkarten."


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Jawoll!


ABer nicht unter Windows 6...
WOhl aber unter Windows 7.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (21. Januar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ABer nicht unter Windows 6...
> WOhl aber unter Windows 7.



Jawoll im Sinne von "gehört rein". FAQ lesen, schlauer werden.


----------



## benjasso (21. Januar 2009)

Nette Übersicht
Warum fehlen aber die GTX2xx bei den  unterstützten Karten?


----------



## Sash (21. Januar 2009)

hm könnte sich einer meine fragen kurz annehmen? wäre nett, danke...


----------



## OctoCore (21. Januar 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> hm könnte sich einer meine fragen kurz annehmen? wäre nett, danke...


Das ist hier nicht der richtige Thread dafür. Aber kurz, okay. Ja, ist deutlich zu warm für 2D bei der 8800GTS.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (22. Januar 2009)

benjasso schrieb:


> Nette Übersicht
> Warum fehlen aber die GTX2xx bei den  unterstützten Karten?


Ein Fehler, der jetzt behoben ist. Danke.


----------



## benjasso (22. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß ja, dass es um Nvidia-PhysX geht, aber wäre es möglich mit einer PhysX-Karte das auch mit Atis zu nutzen? Es gab doch welche im Forum, die solche Karten haben, können die das mal testen? Laut Nvidia unterstützt die NVIDIA PhysX System Software ja alle AGEIA PhysX Processors. Dann kommen alle Ati-Nutzer auch auf volle PhysX-Kosten. Und ihr könnt Nvidia-Karten trotz aktivem PhysX mit Ati-Karten vergleichen


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (22. Januar 2009)

Soweit ich weiß, werden die Ageia-Chips mit neueren Treibern zwar noch unterstützt, aber nicht mehr von den aktuellen Revisionen der Physx-API, sprich alles, was eine neuere Build verwendet, mag Ageia nicht mehr. Das ist aber nur mein derzeitiger Kenntnisstand und bestimmt nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß.


----------



## OctoCore (22. Januar 2009)

Die Ageia-Treiber-Palette wird ja immer noch mit installiert, bis zu den 7er-Versionen, das war der letzte Stand bei Ageia. So können die wenigen Ageia-Karten mit den Spielen, die bis jetzt dafür erschienen sind, in Ehren ergrauen.  NVidia wird wohl kaum Entwicklerpotenzial in neuere Treiber investieren, die eigenen GPUs haben verständlicherweise Vorrang.


----------



## Alan_Shore (26. Januar 2009)

Ich hätte da auch mal 2 Fragen.

1. Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Onboard-Grafikkarten aus? Ich habe ein Asus M3N-Deluxe HDMI mit einer 8200er an Board, kann ich die für PhysX nutzen oder geht das nicht oder ist die einfach zu schwach?

2. Ich habe ne 8800GTX die hat in Mirrors Edge ordentlich mit PhysX gearbeitet ohne große Einbrüche, trotzdem würde ich gerne eine 2 Karte aus dem Low-End bereich für PhysX-Berechnungen dazu kaufen.

Ab welcher Karte lohnt sich das, ist ne 8600er ausreichen oder soll es doch ne 9600er sein?

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Januar 2009)

*1)* Es braucht eine GF8 mit 256 MiByte (dediziertem!) VRAM, ergo fällt eine 8200 weg. Zudem ist die ohnehin zu lahm.
*2)* Für Mirror's Edge "reicht" eine 86GT, die sorgt für 20% mehr Fps im Worst-Case. Nvidia nennt dagegen oft eine 96GT als sinnvolles Minimum - und sind wir ehrlich, 20% sind nicht das Wahre 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa


----------



## Alan_Shore (26. Januar 2009)

Wow, danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Wäre cool, wenn ihr mal ein Special in einer der nächsten Ausgaben bringen könntet über PhysX und sinnvollen Kombinationsmöglichkeiten einzelner gängiger Grafikkarten. Sofern es große Unterschiede gibt.

Also wäre es, abgesehen davon das es noch nicht viele Games mit PhysX gibt, sinnvoll ne 9600er mit einer 8800GTX zu kombinieren oder ist das rausgeschmissenes Geld?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Januar 2009)

> Wow, danke für die schnelle Antwort.


Schlaf wird überbewertet 


> Wäre cool, wenn ihr mal ein Special in einer der nächsten Ausgaben bringen könntet über PhysX und sinnvollen Kombinationsmöglichkeiten einzelner gängiger Grafikkarten. Sofern es große Unterschiede gibt.


Danke für den Vorschlag - online haben wir hierzu ja aktuell zwei Artikel. Angesichts von Mirrors Edge, Cryostasis und Co auch für Print sicherlich ein spannendes Thema.





> Also wäre es, abgesehen davon das es noch nicht viele Games mit PhysX gibt, sinnvoll ne 9600er mit einer 8800GTX zu kombinieren oder ist das rausgeschmissenes Geld?


Du gibst dir selbst die Antwort. Es gibt nur wenige releaste Spiele, die von GPU-PhysX profitieren (*Liste*):

• Crazy Machines II (n paar Level mit Fluid-Simulation, läuft sogar mit ner 8400GS)
• Warmonger (zockt eh praktisch niemand, spielerisch wie optisch öde)
• GRAW2 (bissl mehr Effekt-Physik bei Schüssen u. Explosionen)
• UT3 (drei Maps mit PhysX-Effekten wie Hagel)
• Mirrors Edge (berstendes interaktives Glas, Clothsimulation, dynamischer Rauch)

Was davon spielst du und wenn, findest du die Effekte haben Relevanz? Meiner Meinung nach ist GPU-PhysX aktuell einzig und alleine für Mirrors Edge spannend - und hier ist eine 88GTX in 1.680 samt FSAA/AF und zusätzlichen Physikeffekten flott genug. Ergo lohnt sich eine zweite Geforce zur Zeit in deinem Fall _imo_ nicht.

cYa


----------



## Dr. Cox (26. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Schlaf wird überbewertet





Da hast du wohl recht, ich schlafe auch nur ca 4 Stunden am Tag 

*@Topic:* Schöner Thread, werde mich demnächst mal etwas näher mit PhysX befassen sobald ich meine neue GTX280 habe. Funktioniert PhysX in Cellfaktor denn auch mit der GTX280, oder wird das Spiel wegen seines Alters nicht von Nvidia unterstützt?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Januar 2009)

Cellfactor läuft meines Wissens nur via CPU oder Ageia-PPU.

cYa


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (26. Januar 2009)

Ya. Das fällt unter die Dinge mit der PhysX-Engine-Build. Erst ab der Version, die im 3DMark Vantage und UE3 genutzt wird, gibt's GPU-Physx. Cellfactor ist älter, ebenso GRAW und die erste Version von Warmonger. Letzteres wurde aber aktualisiert.


----------



## Dr. Cox (26. Januar 2009)

Aber mit meinem Core i7 müsste Cellfactor doch inzwischen flüssig spielbar sein, oder unterstützt das keine vier Kerne? Mit meinem alten E6600 war es jedenfalls unspielbar


----------



## OC-Noob (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab seit ein paar tagen eine EVGA GTX260-216 in meinem Rechner laufen.
Wie ich mit bekommen hab kann mein eine 2. Karte (zb Geforce 9400) als reine Physx-karte laufen lassen.

Meine frage ist das auch auf einem AMD AM2+ Board möglich ohne Nforce chip oder brauch ich dazu ein Board auf dem SLI läuft??


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. Januar 2009)

OC-Noob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab seit ein paar tagen eine EVGA GTX260-216 in meinem Rechner laufen.
> Wie ich mit bekommen hab kann mein eine 2. Karte (zb Geforce 9400) als reine Physx-karte laufen lassen.
> ...






PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> *Die PC Games Hardware Physx-FAQ*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ OC-Noob
Nein es muss kein SLI board sein


@ Carsten

genau deswegen wollte ich eine frage die klar darauf eingeht hinzufügen


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Januar 2009)

d!str(+)yer schrieb:


> @ carsten
> genau deswegen wollte ich eine frage die klar darauf eingeht hinzufügen



ok


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> *Frage:*
> Kann ich eine separate Geforce-Grafikkarte zur Physikbeschleunigung und eine andere, bsw. eine Radeon-Grafikkarte für die 3D-Darstellung einsetzen?
> *Antwort:*
> Diese Kombination wird zum einen nicht offiziell unterstützt und zum anderen erlaubt zumindest Windows Vista nur einen Grafikkartentreiber, sodass Sie Radeon- und Geforce-Karten höchstens unter XP "mixen" können. Aber auch dort sieht es derzeit nicht so aus, als würde es funktioniern.​


Leider richtig, wobei es hier Hoffnung gibt: Windows 7.
Da gehen 2 verschiedene Treiber, kannst ja ev. erwähnen, das die Beta positiv getestet wurde.
Und wenns auch nur nForce 750a + HD4850 ist.


----------



## ThoR65 (27. Januar 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> *Die PC Games Hardware Physx-FAQ*
> 
> Ich habe eine spezielle Physx-Karte mit Ageia-PPU. Kann ich die weiterhin nutzen?
> *Antwort:*
> Jein. Die aktuelle Systemsoftware 9.09.0010 lässt die Auswahl der Karte nicht mehr zu, da die Kontrollen komplett in das Nvidia-Treiberpanel verschoben wurden. Die weiterhin verfügbare Version 8.09.04 WHQL kann jedoch die Physx-PPU ansprechen. Zuvor muss jedoch über Systemsteuerung/Software bzw. Systemsteuerung/Programme und Funktionen die aktuelle Physx-Software deinstalliert und die alte Version danach installiert werden. Beim aktuellen Physx-Vorzeigespiel Mirror's Edge klappte das im Test unter Vista x64 sehr gut.​


 
Hiho Carsten,
auch unter der Version 9.09.0010 lässt sich die Ageia Karte auswählen.
Allerdings muss man folgendes Berücksichtigen:
Wenn man sein System neu aufsetzt, sollte man sich einen *originalen* Ageiatreiber aus der *7er* Reihe besorgen, denn Die PhysX-Systemsoftware enthält keinerlei Treiber für die PPU´s. Nachdem man diesen Treiber installiert hat, kann man die Version 9.09.0010 von NV installieren. Dann geht man ins NV-CP, deaktiviert die GPU-PhysX, übernimmt diese Einstellung, geht danach in das Startmenue in den Ordner Ageia PhysX,
wählt dort Ageia PhysX Eigenschaften und schaltet im darauf folgenden Fenster die Ageia PPU ein. Erfreulicherweise löscht die PhysX-Systemsoftware nämlich nicht die Ageiatreiber und den Ordner im Startmenue. Und die Bibliotheken werden alle von der Ageia-Karte anstandslos verarbeitet, wie man beim PPU-Selftest feststellen kann.

Es wäre schön diesen Umstand mit in die FAQ aufzunehmen, da man sich viel Ärger, den ich hatte, ersparen kann.

mfg


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. Januar 2009)

Danke für den Tipp. Klingt prima!


----------



## gharbi_sam (12. März 2009)

Hallo,

Hab den thread durchgelesen, und wollte mal auf nummer sicher gehen :

Ich habe das Asus P5B Deluxe WiFi mit P965 chipsatz und eine 8800 GT und will eine zweite Graka dazu hinfügen, es sollte funktionieren oder ? Wenn ja welche : 8500 GT Silent, 8600 GT oder 9600 GT ?

Das zweite PCI-E slot verfügt nur über x4 lanes, wird dadurch die leistung stark beeinträchtigt ?

Eigentlich will ich die zweite graka für Folding@Home benutzen um mehr ppd's zu schaffen weil der CPU Client zu schlapp ist, geht das ? Danke im voraus


----------



## benjasso (13. März 2009)

Die Frage welche kannst du dir beantworten, indem du hier mal nachsiehst welche von der Leistung am besten zu deinem System passt, vor allem das untere Diagramm beachten.
Die Leistung wird beeinträchtigt, allerdings sollte der Datenaustausch nicht so enorm sein, dass es nicht zu viel Leistung raubt.
Ich hatte bis jetzt Probleme und die meisten anderen auch 2 unterschiedliche nVidia-Karten in einem System zum Falten zu bringen. Wenn du 2 gleiche Karten nimmst, sollte das besser funktionieren.


----------



## Schmiddy (17. März 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> *Frage:*Welche Treiber brauche ich für GPU-Physx?
> *Antwort:*Generell sollten Sie die aktuellen Geforce-Treiber nutzen. Physx wird offiziell seit dem 177er-Treiberrelease über die integrierte Nvidia-Physx-Systemsoftware unterstützt.​*Frage:*Wo bekomme ich die aktuelle Nvidia-Physx-Systemsoftware?
> *Antwort:*Als Community-Mitglied der PC Games Hardware entweder direkt bei uns oder natürlich von der Nvidia-Webseite:
> • Nvidia PhysX System Software: Version 9.09.0010 zum Download bereit - PhysX, Software, Update, Nvidia, Download
> • NVIDIA PhysX System Software​



Brauche ich jetzt also einen seperaten Treiber zusätzlich zum aktuellsten Grafikkartentreiber?? Das verwirrt mich nämlich, so wies da geschrieben steht ehrlich gesagt ein wenig. Komme in der nächsten Woche auch in den Genuss einer GTX280 und einer aufgebohrten 8800GT. BTW, lässt sich die zweite GPU eigentlich dann auch noch mit dem Rivatuner ansprechen zwecks OC, denn ich muss meine 8800 inzwischen von 25% leicht herruntertakten, da sie inzwischen altert und somit im ATI-Tool fehler erzeugt und ich möchte nicht ständig im Bios rumschreiben. Das wirft auch schon die nächste Frage auf: Wie stark wird die Karte die für die Physixberechnung abgestellt ist eigentlich belastet unter Spielen und unter Windows? Denn es wurde ja weiter oben über zu hohe Temps geklagt.

Isn toller Threat


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. März 2009)

Schmiddy schrieb:


> Brauche ich jetzt also einen seperaten Treiber zusätzlich zum aktuellsten Grafikkartentreiber?? Das verwirrt mich nämlich, so wies da geschrieben steht ehrlich gesagt ein wenig. Komme in der nächsten Woche auch in den Genuss einer GTX280 und einer aufgebohrten 8800GT. BTW, lässt sich die zweite GPU eigentlich dann auch noch mit dem Rivatuner ansprechen zwecks OC, denn ich muss meine 8800 inzwischen von 25% leicht herruntertakten, da sie inzwischen altert und somit im ATI-Tool fehler erzeugt und ich möchte nicht ständig im Bios rumschreiben. Das wirft auch schon die nächste Frage auf: Wie stark wird die Karte die für die Physixberechnung abgestellt ist eigentlich belastet unter Spielen und unter Windows? Denn es wurde ja weiter oben über zu hohe Temps geklagt.
> 
> Isn toller Threat




In den Aktuellen Treibern ist das PhysX Paket integriert, also musst du normalerweise nichts zusätzlich installieren


----------



## darknessxx (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe Forum-User,

eine Frage beschäftigt mich seit einiger Zeit. Ich möchte mir eine neue Graka kaufen (aktuell 7900GTX) und bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich Nvidia oder ATI bevorzugen soll. Bisher waren alle meine Graka´s aus dem Hause Nvidia. Nun bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob die neue Karte eine GTX275 oder eine 4890 werden soll. Da ich viel mit Video-/Fotoeditierung arbeite, ist eine entscheidende Frage, ob "Physx" oder "Stream" besser ist. PS CS 4 unterstützt z.B. Beides . . . . aber wie sieht es mit anderer Software aus? Welche der beiden Engines wird besser unterstützt? Vielleicht hat der Ein oder Andere noch ein Tipp für mich und hilft mir zur Entscheidung. (P.S.: mittlerweile habe ich viel gelesen . . . welcher Hersteller einer solchen Karte aus dieser Leistungsklasse verbaut den Leise Kühler?)

vielen Dank im voraus und schöne Grüße

Serhat


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Mai 2009)

Die Programme die die GraKa mit benutzen wie Photoshop können in der Regel mit ATI & NVidia karten umgehen.

Lediglich das NVidia PhysX kann nur von NVidia benutzt werden. 

Denkst du da an ein spezielles Programm ?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (14. Mai 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Lediglich das NVidia PhysX kann nur von NVidia benutzt werden.
> 
> ...


 

Die alten PhysX Karten von Asus und BFG funktionieren mit alter Software (Version 7.x, also keine aktuellen) meines Wissens nach auch zusammen mit ATI Grafikkarten


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Mai 2009)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Die alten PhysX Karten von Asus und BFG funktionieren mit alter Software (Version 7.x, also keine aktuellen) meines Wissens nach auch zusammen mit ATI Grafikkarten




Das stimmt, aber wie gesagt funktionieren die nur mit alter Software und diese "kennt" die neueren Games nicht -> Ergo, net so doll...


----------



## darknessxx (14. Mai 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Die Programme die die GraKa mit benutzen wie Photoshop können in der Regel mit ATI & NVidia karten umgehen.


 
meinen Informationen nach stimmt das nicht ganz . . . . s.u. 



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Lediglich das NVidia PhysX kann nur von NVidia benutzt werden..


 
dafür hat AMD/ATI die Havok-Engine. Aber welche wird öfter in aktuellen Spielen benutzt und ist somit interessanter für einen Gamer? Hmmm . . . ? 



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Denkst du da an ein spezielles Programm ?


 
ja, z.B. das Programm "TMPGEnc 4.0 XPress". Das unterstützt anscheinend nur "Cuda" und ist somit nur beschleunigt mit Nvidia-Graka´s zu nutzen 
Da hab ich mittlerweile von einigen Programmen gelesen, die entweder Stream oder Cuda nutzen, aber selten Beides wie Photoshop CS4!
Ich bin zwar seit einigen Tagen "vollgestopft" mit Informationen, weiß aber halt nicht, welche Karte (275 oder 4790) nun die bessere Unterstützung in der Software- und Spielewelt hat und welche die leiseren Lüfter von den Herstellern verbaut bekommt!!! Voll übel . . . steh eigentlich kurz vor dem Kauf, kann mich aber nicht überwinden, den letzten Schritt zu tun, da diese beiden Fragen mich noch quälen.

Ach ja, hier noch der Link . . . . bei dieser Software z.B. leider nur Cuda-Support . . . . 

http://tmpgenc.pegasys-inc.com/de/product/te4xp_update.html


----------



## OctoCore (14. Mai 2009)

Leute, ich kann die Qual der Wahl der Grafikhardware gut nachvollziehen.
Aber das ist eine FAQ und nicht bestimmt nicht dafür gedacht, Entscheidungsgeburtswehen hier auszuleiden, das macht die Sache nur unübersichtlich. 
Reicht dafür nicht ein normaler Thread?


----------



## Two-Face (2. September 2009)

Leute, ich und mehrere andere PCGHX-User haben folgendes Problem:
Wir haben versucht, den aktuellen (9.x) PhysX-Treiber für den P1-Accelerator zu installieren. Man kann dann zwar und Nvidia PhysX-Properties die Art der Hardwarebeschleunigung auswählen, allerdings bringt das nix, da die Karte in keinem Spiel mehr funktioniert. Erst mit dem alten Treiber (8.x) geht wieder alles. Ich weiß, dass mehrfach darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass die Ageia-Karte mit aktuellen Treibern nicht funktioniert, aber das ist jetzt schon 'ne Weile her und auf den Nvidia-Website habe ich den Download als "Standalone"-Version gefunden, welche laut den dortigen Beschreibungen sich auch für Ageia-Prozessoren eignet. Habe ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden oder nur den Treiber falsch installiert (habe den alten per Systemsteuerung/Software deinstalliert und den alten gleich darauf installiert)? 

Ein weiterer, äußerst interessanter Punkt: Einer der PCGHX-User hat mich in einer PN darauf hingewiesen, dass der Treiber in Kombination mit einer ATI-Karte nicht funktionert; benutzt man eine Geforce zusammen mit der Ageia-Karte, so funktioniert der Treiber.


----------



## ThoR65 (5. September 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Leute, ich und mehrere andere PCGHX-User haben folgendes Problem:
> Wir haben versucht, den aktuellen (9.x) PhysX-Treiber für den P1-Accelerator zu installieren. Man kann dann zwar und Nvidia PhysX-Properties die Art der Hardwarebeschleunigung auswählen, allerdings bringt das nix, da die Karte in keinem Spiel mehr funktioniert. Erst mit dem alten Treiber (8.x) geht wieder alles. Ich weiß, dass mehrfach darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass die Ageia-Karte mit aktuellen Treibern nicht funktioniert, aber das ist jetzt schon 'ne Weile her und auf den Nvidia-Website habe ich den Download als "Standalone"-Version gefunden, welche laut den dortigen Beschreibungen sich auch für Ageia-Prozessoren eignet. Habe ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden oder nur den Treiber falsch installiert (habe den alten per Systemsteuerung/Software deinstalliert und den alten gleich darauf installiert)?


 
Bei mir funktionieren die Treiber 1a. Grundlegendes Problem bei der NV-PhysXsystemsoftware ist folgendes:
in den neuen Versionen sind keine Treiberdateien für eine PPU mehr vorhanden. *Deswegen ist es für Besitzer einer PPU sehr wichtig, einen originalen Ageia Treiber zu behalten*. Wenn man sein System neu aufsetzt und eben diesen Treiber nicht hat, wird es sehr schwer die PPU bei neueren Spielen zum laufen zu bewegen. Selbst wenn man von NV die letzte funktionierende 8er Version, die angeblich Treiberdaten für eine Ageia beinhalten, installiert, kann es durchaus sein, dass die PPU nicht mehr hundertprozentig arbeitet. Grade bei neueren Spielen fällt das dann sehr auf. Ich will NV nicht unbedingt schlechtes unterstellen, aber ich denke das man dort absichtlich eine "kastrierte" Treiberversion in das Paket integriert hat. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Two-Face (6. September 2009)

Die Original-Treiberversion soll aber angeblich unter neuen Spielen erst recht nicht funktionieren, so wie mir das ein User mitgeteilt hat. (Felhermeldung: nvcuda.dll würde fehlen).


----------



## ThoR65 (6. September 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Original-Treiberversion soll aber angeblich unter neuen Spielen erst recht nicht funktionieren, so wie mir das ein User mitgeteilt hat. (Felhermeldung: nvcuda.dll würde fehlen).


 

Nachdem die "alte" Version installiert ist, kann man die PhysX-Systemsoftware drüberbügeln. ACHTUNG: *den alten Treiber nicht deinstallieren*.  Beim intallieren der PhysX-Systemsoftware werden nur die nötigen Bibliotheken installiert.


----------



## Two-Face (6. September 2009)

Ahh, gut danke. Ich werd' das so weitergeben und es bei Gelegenheit ausprobieren.


----------



## B-e-n-n-o (22. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe in meinem System eine GTX295 und eine GTX260 stecken. Die 260er soll die PhysX übernehmen, was ich auch im Treiber entsprechend aktiviert habe (Multi-GPU ist auch aktiviert).

Leider muss ich feststellen, dass dies so nicht optimal läuft: Mit dieser Einstellung wird mir in Mirrors Edge "PhysX *C*PU" angezeigt und in action-reichen Situation bricht die Framezahl heftig ein.

Weise ich aber die 295er der PhysX im Treiber zu, wird mir "PhysX *G*PU" angezeigt und das Spiel rennt durch mit 60er Frames. Aber, was macht dann die 260er in meinem System?

Im Spiel Metro2033 verhält es sich ähnlich in Sachen Framezahl, nur wird mir hier mit *beiden* Karten "PhysX *G*PU" angezeigt.

Ich dachte, ich könnte mit den wenigen Einstellungen im Treiber nichts falsch machen. Aber woran liegt es?
Neueste Treiber sind installiert.


----------



## naturbursche (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte mein System evtl. um eine dedizierte PhysX Karte erweitern.

Meine Primäre Karte ist eine GTX460 @860 MHz (Palit Sonic Platinium mit zusätzlichem VRM Kühler), die läuft astrein und stabil mit ca. 17.800 Punkten bei 3dMark Vantage.

Ich spiele unter anderem auch Metro2033.

Würde eine Erweiterung für eine dedizierte PhysX Karte Sinn machen ? und wenn ja welche ?

Ich dachte da an die neue GT430 und dem Fermi 108er Chip, oder evtl. an eine GT 240, auch wegen dem Artikel hier auf PCGH

"Galaxy: Geforce GTX 480 & Geforce GT 240 auf einem PCB vereint"

Macht die Speichergröße zB 512MB oder 1024 MB bei einer reinen PhysX Karte eigentlich irgendwas aus ?

Kann mir einer sagen, ob das eine gute Kombi wäre ?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Oktober 2010)

Die Speichergröße ist für PhysX kaum entscheidend. Die Jungs von *Hardware Canucks* haben eine GT 430 in Mafia II einer GTX 460 zur Seite gestellt, die macht sich da ziemlich gut: +37% mehr Fps.


----------



## naturbursche (13. Oktober 2010)

also das war ja mal ein Griff ins Klo...

habe heute eine Palit GT240 GDDR5 512 MByte gekauft und eingebaut...

uns als reine PhysX Karte definiert, tja nach dem 3dmark Vantage Benchmark stand dann fest

nur noch 16.008 Punkte

anstatt von 17802 Punkte vorher und zwar ohne PhysX Karte nur durch die CPU und ich habe ne E8400 (+10% OC)

ich hab soviel im Internet durch die neue Technik gelesen eine dedizierte PhysX Karte einzusetzen und dann mache ich das und raus kommt nur Müll, ich bin erstmal richtig gut bedient. die Karte ist natürlich direkt rausgeflogen und ich versuche Sie morgen zurückzugeben... 

 PhysX


----------



## Dr. Cox (13. Oktober 2010)

Das bringt dir ja auch nur in Spielen wie Mafia 2 einen wirklichen Vorteil eine dezidierte PhysX-Karte zu verwenden. Auf Schwanzmarkpunkte würde ich eh nichts geben, was zählt ist immer die reale Leistung in Spielen


----------



## Gast1111 (13. Oktober 2010)

naturbursche schrieb:


> also das war ja mal ein Griff ins Klo...
> 
> habe heute eine Palit GT240 GDDR5 512 MByte gekauft und eingebaut...
> 
> ...


Das liegt nicht an PhysX sondern an deiner (inzwischen) ziemlich lahmen CPU die ja nun auch noch die Phys X Graka mit Infos versorgen muss etc.
Außerdem lief Phys X vorher auf deiner GTX 460, ich würde CPU aufrüsten empfehlen


----------



## FcryCola (19. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute

hab da mal ne Frage:

Nachdem ich mir nun eine Gigabyte GTX460 1GB zugelegt habe und so das ein oder andere neue Spiel wollte ich wissen wie es mit der PhysX Einstellung ausschaut.

Also Ich habe verbaut :

CPU: E8400 non OC ( 3Ghz )
Graka: Gigabyte GTX460 1GB
Ram: 4GB Corsair XMS2 6400
NT: Coba Nitrox 500W

weitere Informationen unter :  sysProfile: ID: 123103 - FcryCola


Jetzt habe ich natürlich wie immer die aktuellsten Treiber drauf. 
Spielen tuhe ich auf 1440x900@75Hz
Die Games laufen alle super, kann mich nciht beschweren obwohl ich etwas Angst hatte wegen meiner CPU ( ob die noch ausreicht )

Frage ist nun : .... ist es ratsam den Nvidia Treiber entscheiden zu lassen ob die CPU oder die GPU PhysX berechnet oder sollte man es eher auf der GPU laufen lassen?

Gibt es irgendwelche Benchmarkprogramme wo man das sehen würde ?

3Dmark Advantage läuft im moment nicht bei mir weil er ab dem 3 Test immer abricht ( auch bei der einzelauswahl )

LG & Danke !


----------



## kmf (24. Februar 2011)

Weil ich grad danach gesucht habe - könnte man dieses HowTo über PhysX mit AMD- und Nvidia-Karte nicht mal auf Seite 1 verewigen?


----------



## butters (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo Forum

Ich hab grad in meiner Sytemsteuerung unter "programme deinstallieren" den Eintrag NViDiA Physx gefunden.
ich hab aber ein amd system mit radeon 6850, dann bringts mir doch nix oder?
hab keine ahnung wie es draufgekommen ist, vllcht über ne spieleinstallation.
Kann gelöscht werden, oder kann man dass auch ohne ne 2te nvidia nutzen?

Edit: scheiß drauf habs gelöscht


----------



## iBlack22 (26. Dezember 2011)

Hi...

bringt es was wenn ich meiner GTX 275 eine GT 440 ( 2 GB )  zur Physx berechnung bereitstelle oder bring das nix ??


----------



## Festplatte (24. August 2012)

iBlack22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi...
> 
> bringt es was wenn ich meiner GTX 275 eine GT 440 ( 2 GB )  zur Physx berechnung bereitstelle oder bring das nix ??



Bringt nichts!


----------

